# HO Drag racing



## 1/4Warrior (Nov 2, 2013)

Is there anybody doing HO Drag racing events in the North Jersey area ? I'm always bored in the winter and would like to get into racing my little drag cars against others who like it also.


----------



## Psyclone (Apr 24, 2011)

How close are you to the Poconos?


----------

